# ....classificazione di uomini secondo le donne.....



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2012)

*lo sborone*: il primo pensiero quando lo conoscete è “chi è questo stronzo!?”… fidatevi del vostro istinto. Vi fa credere di essere perfetto mentre in realtà è soltanto uno sfigato che si crede un grande uomo. Diffidate da quelli con una macchina dal colore improbabile (bisogno di affermazione nella massa), da quelli che portano in colletto delle polo alzato (bisogno di affermazione sessuale), da quelli che vi fanno credere di essere la donna ideale (bisogno di affermazione territoriale).

*il buon samaritano*: carino, pulito, simpatico intelligente. Ci cascate come un pero e dopo aver scopato lui vi avverte gentilemente di essere uno stronzo e di non volere una storia seria. Attenzione: pretende anche che gli siate grate per la sua onestà!

*il misterioso*: sta sempre zitto immerso nei suoi pensieri… in realtà  non ne ha! Strimpella la chitarra nella solitudine della sua cameretta, corre dietro a donne impossibili e non vi noterà  mai perchè è troppo depresso per uscire con qualcuno. Una variante interessante è la sua evoluzione nel segaiolo

*il simpatico*: vi farà  morire dal ridere con le sue barzellette, con le gag in mezzo alla strada, con le imitazioni… lo colpirete in testa con un martello dopo l’ennesima figuraccia. Come amico è uno spasso, come fidanzato è un suicidio





*il duro*: grugnisce, tiene i pugni in tasca e vi chiama con appellativi poco carini. E’ il peggio che vi possa succedere perchè vi lasciate prendere dalla sindrome della crocerossina per cercare di “salvarlo”. Fidatevi, sotto la scorza da macho non c’è veramente NULLA.


*il seduttore*: è semplicemente bellissimo, e non manca di fartelo notare. Accanto a lui c’è sempre parcheggiata la strafiga di turno che si intona perfettamente alla sua abbronzatura lampados. Sexy come un California Dream Man ma desolatamente senza un cervello, quando si spoglia correte il rischio di trovarvi impanate come una cotoletta nel suo olio profumato-lucida-bicipiti. Nel sesso bada molto ai dettagli scenici (lenzuola di seta, urla da Tarzan…) ma spesso soffre di eiaculazione precoce.

*l’animale da discoteca*: si dimena come un pazzo per tutta la notte con la camicia inzuppata tipo monsone, credendosi l’erede naturale di Ricky Martin. Al bar della discoteca vi lancia uno sguardo ammaliatore ma poi vi accorgete che sono solo le occhiaie causate dall’ennesima notte in bianco. Se lo cuccate pregate che non sia troppo fatto o bevuto e non stramazzi per terra prima del “dunque”. Da non confondersi con il *tamarro*: indossa sempre cappellino da baseball, giubbino in jeans e occhialazzi giganti da sole. Cicca sempre accesa in mano.


*il modaiolo*: l’uomo più trendy del globo, sembra uscito dalla pubblicità  di Calvin Klein. Frequenta i locali giusti e la gente giusta, non degna di uno sguardo chi non è firmato da capo a piedi. Con lui correte il rischio di rimanere in un angolo perchè i suoi amici chic vi hanno scambiata per la sua colf, oppure di avere un esaurimento nervoso dopo aver speso tutto lo stipendio per gli occhiali di Gucci già  passati di moda.

*il bambino*: sembra perfetto, pende dalle vostre labbra, vi chiede consiglio per tutto, è sempre d’accordo con voi. E perchè?! Semplicemente perchè non ha idee sue, si aggrappa alla prima persona che lo degni di attenzione per non fare la fatica di mettersi in gioco. Vi mollerà  per una con le tette più grosse delle vostre. Sperate di stufarvi di fargli da mamma.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2012)

non se ne esce....


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Incompleta...manca "il conte"...ma se devo essere spietato con me stesso...in me trovo una qualche parola in ogni tipologia...laonde per cui!


----------



## lunaiena (2 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton;bt387 ha detto:
			
		

> Incompleta...manca "il conte"...ma se devo essere spietato con me stesso...in me trovo una qualche parola in ogni tipologia...laonde per cui!



Ops...
*Il conte*:.Piace per la sua classe,la sua aria sognante..
passerete giorni e notti di fuoco con lui.Va bene come amante ma come compagno è meglio lasciar perdere .


----------

